# Heat Transfer onto shirt that is 93% Modal



## wilsonswearables (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a shirt made of 93% Modal 7% Spandex that customers wants heat transfered what would be the best type of vinyl to use on this? 

Thanks


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

As you probably know, modal is a kind of cotton-like rayon, synthetically-produced from plant fibers. I'd look for a vinyl that says it can be applied to rayon and other of the more delicate fabrics, get a sample, and try it on a spare shirt. Remember it's not always the fiber itself that poses the problem, but the treatments, such as sizing and stain retardants, often applied to these types of garments. These treatments can inhibit the fusible binding of the vinyl onto the fabric. The vinyl may fall off after a couple washings.


----------

